# Rockstar Kush * DANK ALERT!!!



## 420sudz (Nov 26, 2012)

This is some straight FIRE! Rockstar Kushhh gettin me right spaced out


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Nov 26, 2012)

does it make you feel like Gene Simmons??


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Nov 29, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> does it make you feel like Gene Simmons??


Why gene simmons? out of all the rockstars lol


----------



## MiKron (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone growing bcbd rockstar kush? It's a really hot strain in bc right now


----------



## henryy (Dec 30, 2012)

Rockstar kush vid. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu6hPbcwRFQ


----------



## 420sudz (Jan 1, 2013)

I would love to start growing it ! I'm in bc


----------

